# Lang Smokers



## neumsky1 (May 10, 2014)

So how's this? I just came in need of a new smoker. I cracked the egg so to speak. I decided to go back to a horizontal offset. My decision was either a HORIZON or a LANG. The Lang is supposed to be the latest and greatest thing going. The trouble is...so far from OKC and shipping is horrendous. A little over 500 dollars! I'm a corporate pilot and just found out that my travels would take me to St. Simon Island. Wow...how coincidental! I get on the phone and talk to Benjamin...Ben Langs son yesterday morning and told him I would be there yesterday afternoon and would there be anyone there for me to see their product today on Saturday. He said his dad and him would be at a golf tournament but no problem...he would have someone within 2-3 minutes of there show up. Yesterday...called when I got to St Simon...got a recording...left a message as it was after hours. This morning...left 2 messages said I would be out there in an hour...which is the drive time from St Simon to nahunta Ga. Called when I got there left message that I would go get breakfast...waiting for them to return the call. Sat next to 2 guys at the restaurant that knew some of their employees. They made calls for me. I'm now back at St Simon. Guess it's going to be a HORIZON! 













image.jpg



__ neumsky1
__ May 10, 2014





This is Langs facility...not impressed.


----------



## canaan1 (May 10, 2014)

I don't know if you ever go any where near Waldo, Fl. but you can check out Kenneth Wiecek smokers he builds.To me way better quality than Lang for half the price or better. The name of the company is Crow Bar Custom Metal Works. You can also look on his face book for different smokers he has built. Hope this helps.


----------



## neumsky1 (May 10, 2014)

Hey Canaan1...catchy name btw. I'll look that up...and keep that in mind. I would probably drive anywhere to go pick one up. If it's worth it. The lang 36 looks stubby in profile. I'll check out that site. Thanx:th_INGardenbbq7:


----------



## canaan1 (May 10, 2014)

Definitely look on his Facebook it shows a lot more different models than their website (I think the website is new and not complete yet.) Also look at the solid welds around the door strips or seals. Lang and most the other smokers I looked at just use a few spot welds and will eventually crack and come lose. Plus not a solid seal around the smoker door.


----------



## neumsky1 (May 10, 2014)

I'll take a looksy at it...the horizon has solid welds also next to none. There solidly built! Fortunately their close to where I live.


----------



## brooksy (May 10, 2014)

I live near Waldo and yes the smokers at crow bar look good but for the same price you can go to hbt welding or greasy hill in Alabama and get more smoker for your money. I was checking out smokers from all over and finally went with the hbt 400. Yes they are spot welds bit it doesn't affect the cook. I cooked some ribs a while ago and had a coworker that has never eaten my food say they were the best ribs he's ever eaten. The smoker doesn't make the food it's the man or woman behind the smoker that matters. If you can save some dough and still turn out awesome q then why not save the money. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## neumsky1 (May 10, 2014)

I think we can all agree that the greatest foods are probably more influenced by the cooks...but if you want that extra edge...it's good to fork over that money lol.


----------



## brooksy (May 10, 2014)

I spent 1900 on my girl which isn't chump change that's for sure


----------



## neumsky1 (May 10, 2014)

Well...my purpose of this post is to expose the problems inherent associated when you purchase anything far away. I do believe these guys at lang are very personable. But someone had their mind somewhere else when he was talking to me. Kids today!


----------



## brooksy (May 10, 2014)

I understand. I say I can turn out great BBQ even from a garbage can just because I love to cook and want it to be the best thing people put in their mouth. Go with the smoker that will make you happiest and help you deliver the best q you've ever cooked.


----------



## neumsky1 (May 10, 2014)

That's funny Brooksy...a garbage can is tighter than most of these smokers built today.:yahoo:


----------



## neumsky1 (May 13, 2014)

Just to continue the conversation about Langs service...made a call yesterday, Monday...and a few minutes ago today, Tuesday!  They don't even answer the phone, or return numerous phone call messages on their  phone recorder...hmmmm. Y'all can keep your Langs!:no_no:


----------



## seenred (May 13, 2014)

Neumsky1 said:


> Just to continue the conversation about Langs service...made a call yesterday, Monday...and a few minutes ago today, Tuesday! They don't even answer the phone, or return numerous phone call messages on their phone recorder...hmmmm. Y'all can keep your Langs!


I'm with you.  I'm a little stubborn and Old School when it comes to patronizing businesses ...if a company is not willing to even pretend that they want and appreciate my business, I will happily take my money and go somewhere else.  There are still some companies out there who are determined to satisfy customers and work hard to provide the best possible service.  Maybe there is a good reason why the folks at Lang haven't returned your inquiries, but it certainly sounds like you gave them ample opportunities...can't blame you for taking your business elsewhere. 

Red


----------



## neumsky1 (May 13, 2014)

SeenRed said:


> I'm with you.  I'm a little stubborn and Old School when it comes to patronizing businesses ...if a company is not willing to even pretend that they want and appreciate my business, I will happily take my money and go somewhere else.  There are still some companies out there who are determined to satisfy customers and work hard to provide the best possible service.  Maybe there is a good reason why the folks at Lang haven't returned your inquiries, but it certainly sounds like you gave them ample opportunities...can't blame you for taking your business elsewhere.
> 
> Red



Yes Red...I couldn't believe it...


----------



## neumsky1 (May 14, 2014)

Well...just got off the phone with Ben Lang about what his boy did to me....AND YOU CAN STILL KEEP YOUR LANGS!!!


----------



## neumsky1 (May 17, 2014)

Thought for sure Ben would offer some concession.


----------



## like2que (May 18, 2014)

Sorry hear that! I recently purchased a Lang,so far customer service has been good. I agree with you and would take my money elsewhere..


----------



## neumsky1 (May 18, 2014)

I'm sure their a fine product...but if you have something you don't like...or...there is something wrong with it...they proved to me...they don't care. As an individual...I'm a small frye. How do you get service...once there is an issue? I can see it turning into a battle.


----------



## jarjarchef (May 18, 2014)

Good heads up on the Lang. I have been thinking if I had the money that maybe, but I think I will find a local and work with them on a custom design for a fraction of the price. Some great local craftsmen out there,  just won't have the name brand........


----------



## neumsky1 (May 18, 2014)

You know...at  least the Horizons supply Bass Pro their smokers...which is a big plus. Obviously Bass Pro thinks they have a great product...another method of support and someone closer to get that support!


----------



## mdboatbum (May 18, 2014)

Sounds like Horizon's the right choice for you. Lang makes a great smoker from the few I've seen in action, but they're a small business and there's some give and take required. When the time comes it'll be a Lang for me, but that's me. I like the fact that they're involved in the community and support local charities. I'm also willing to deal with the idiosyncrasies involved in dealing with a small local business. If I wasn't in the area a couple times a year and had to pay for shipping and deal with the sale from afar, I'd probably go with something from a big box store too.


----------



## neumsky1 (May 18, 2014)

Box store? Lang ain't the only story in this book!


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 18, 2014)

You might want to give Shirley Fabrications a look see.   They are in Tuscaloosa


----------



## mdboatbum (May 18, 2014)

Neumsky1 said:


> Box store? Lang ain't the only story in this book!


Just meant a smoker where you could go to a store and see it before you buy it. You yourself mentioned that Horizon is available from Bass Pro, which in my book is a big box store.


----------



## neumsky1 (May 18, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> Just meant a smoker where you could go to a store and see it before you buy it. You yourself mentioned that Horizon is available from Bess Pro, which in my book is a big box store.



Can't deny that one lol


----------



## neumsky1 (May 18, 2014)

Demosthenes9 said:


> You might want to give Shirley Fabrications a look see.   They are in Tuscaloosa
> [/quote
> 
> I'll take a looksey.


----------



## neumsky1 (May 18, 2014)

What's interesting is is there's still a gazillion more DF than RF out there.


----------



## neumsky1 (May 18, 2014)

Another interesting observation...11 pages of classified ads on here show me there is 3  Horizons for sale...and about 40 Langs for sale. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Pitboy007 (Dec 22, 2017)

Interesting topic..

I've owned two lang smokers (a 60 deluxe, and 36 patio).. SOLD the 60 deluxe and now my 36 patio is for sale!!

Have no clue why that is.... I think they cook great! Here is my take..

I sold the 60 because I ran out of room--did not want it getting "weathered" outside.

I am selling the 36 patio because I am moving homes with little garage space for the smoker, again I do not want it getting "weathered" outside.

I think for the price of these things, its hard to sit and watch them rust out.. Also, they take up a ton of room, hard to transport, and lets face it... the patio 36 is not the "prettiest" smoker on the block.

The things cook great, but after all my years of smoking, seems like you can get same results with any cooker. I can fire up my Weber kettle, and get similar flavors as I do with a 3500.00 dollar smoker.

I plan on dipping into UDS world for the simple fact when I go to the beach, I can load my cooker and roll.

I think the Lang's are a bit pricey, but people overlook that first take just for the name sake!
example: name brand "polo" shirts cost 90 bucks, when the same shirt different stitching cost 30...


----------



## phatbac (Dec 22, 2017)

I found myself with a similar problem with moving and not have a place to put my "mistress". But instead of getting rid of her i bought a canvas cover for her and since its steel smoker its kinda meant to be outside. it works just fine and i have not had any rust problems with her. I cannot take her to places and smoke but i don't like to smoke anywhere but my own place and i can package and reheat food if i am making some for a party or some such.  Overall i couldn't imagine selling over something as minor as having to buy a cover for her. I saw your classified ad to sell you 36 patio and you said in a year you used it 10 times? i use mine about 80-90 times since i have had her about not quite two years. There are a lot of great smokers out there and for my money i wanted a Lang and in almost 2 years i haven't been disappointed.













BBready.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Dec 17, 2016







Just my $0.02

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm certainly sorry to hear of your bad experience with Lang. I have one & it is a fine smoker, but if you can get one as good or better for less money then I would sure go for it. There have been other guys on here with issues with Lang customer service & call backs, but it is Christmas & maybe their guys got a few days off. Or they have so many orders that they really don't care if you buy a smoker from them or not. Only Ben can answer that & he has an account on here & maybe he will see this & respond.
Al


----------



## Pitboy007 (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks for the convos guys, 
I haven't had bad experiences with the LANG per say, just have had trouble finding the time to get my money's worth out of it (I know, no fault but my own)..

As for the rust, I know the smoker will not "rust out".. I've helped refurbish a couple big smokers in my day.. easy to maintain and paint---maybe I am just trying to make up all these excuses in my head as to why I need to sell it! HA!

Funny you speak about the cover.. I have been looking around for a good cover. Any suggestions.. This could solve my problem.

Thanks


----------



## phatbac (Dec 22, 2017)

Charbroil 72" fits really nice on 36 patio (not deluxe or hybrid).  about $20-25.
i also bought a big tarp for about $20 too. (for my grills and WSM etc.)

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------

